# Pex Tool Opinions



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

What up guys, I noticed that there are many different PEX tools that only work for its specific PEX fitting. Ive been neededing to buy some new Pex tools since the ones i previously owned are discontinued, and the fittings are no longer sold in CA. I was wanting to ask.....

Whats your favorite PEX tool to use and why?How much can you expect to pay for a new set?


What do you think is the most popular?

Thanks guys


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I use Zurn pex with SS cinch bands. Not one problem with the pipe, fittings, or cinch bands (atleast not yet). 

I think the crimper cost me about 80$.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats funny you mention Zurn. They were the company that kinda caused me to post this question. 

www.*zurnclassaction.com*


I dont know all the facts but when I heard about Zurns brass fittings de zinc-ing and busting, and the class action law suit, I wanted to post and see what the pex people felt about their PEX experience with what brand.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad to hear youve had no probs though.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use Wirsbo/Uponor exclusively. I've had no problems at all with it. I think the manual tool was about $300 for 1/2"-1". It might be cheaper now, it was probably 5 years ago that I bought it.



Paul


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't do much pex but when I do, I use Wirsbo/ uponor. I like it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use these stainless steel cinch clamps...










Different size clamps and one size crimp tool...










The tool I use was made by Raven Products and I paid about $50 for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the same as Redwood uses.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

*pex tools*

Im interested too havent got any pex tools. that one by redwood it fits 1/2, 3/4 and 1 inch?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Im interested too havent got any pex tools. that one by redwood it fits 1/2, 3/4 and 1 inch?


I use the same as above. One crimper for all sizes. Grabs the ear on the side of the band, handles won't open up until it's been crimped all the way. 

Got mine at Fergy's for about 80 bucks. I don't run a tremendous amount of pex, so it's good for me...


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I used the copper band crimper for the first time this week. I do like the fact that my crimp tool (same as pictured above) can do multiple sizes with just one tool, but I think I'm going to buy the copper band type-tool.

I noticed on ebay that there's the "MIL" brand, which seems to be the exact same tool I used. There's also an offshore knockoff of that, a converted set of bolt cutters, and the Zurn type. 

What type is best?


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

There are a couple of crimpers available out there. One uses an intermediate handle the other doesn't which is a little cheaper.



pauliplumber said:


> I use Zurn pex with SS cinch bands. Not one problem with the pipe, fittings, or cinch bands (atleast not yet).
> 
> I think the crimper cost me about 80$.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, it was stress corrosion cracking, not de-alloying. Read the lab results that were submitted as evidence in the trial.



voltatab said:


> Thats funny you mention Zurn. They were the company that kinda caused me to post this question.
> 
> www.*zurnclassaction.com*
> 
> ...


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Consider this....You may be able to pick up Rehau piping, which is very similar to the Wirsbo composition, at a cheaper price. I use the Rehau with RTI above ground. :thumbup:



rocksteady said:


> I use Wirsbo/Uponor exclusively. I've had no problems at all with it. I think the manual tool was about $300 for 1/2"-1". It might be cheaper now, it was probably 5 years ago that I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


----------

